# Sno-way vs. Snowbear



## blades

Ok, let me start out by saying that we REALLY don't need another Snowbear-bashing thread. 
I'm just looking for a realistic comparison. Obviously the Snowbear is a light-duty, occasional use plow, which is absolutely fine for my use. We usually only get maybe 2-4" of snow per snowfall where I'm at (of course there are the occasional snowfalls that dump much more).

Is the Sno-way plow (st series) overall a better piece of equipment than a Snowbear? I get that impression from looking at them on both websites. I couldn't find any pricing on the Sno-way. I'd be interested in a ST series, 6' blade. 

I currently have an older 7' Meyer plow on my 94 S-series Jimmy. It's more plow (and maintenance) than I need, plus I'm not real happy with the old-school mount that's now gracing the front of my "new" Jimmy  plus the fact that the blade is extremely heavy for one person to deal with putting on every time it snows. I will only be plowing a couple of residental driveways and my private easement drive, which is only about 100' long, so I really don't need a really heavy piece of equipment. 

That being said, what's the cost vs. value comparison between the Sno-way and Snowbear?


----------



## toiyabe

*I can't tell you prices, but*

a plow is just a slanted piece of metal... A snow bear such as mine works, and has worked in snow like in the photos I posted for the past seven years. I am not familiar with the sno way.. Just don't buy into the this plow or that plow is crap.. look at your needs plus cost.. the Snow bear goes on and off easily enough if you have a hard surface to put the wheel pieces on.. Although in my opinion.. once you start plowing you are reducing your plow truck to junk.. Slowly but surely.. Plowing is hard on transmissions, auto or manual.. I have actually had bellhousing engine bolts work loose.. If you go with the snow bear, I also recommend using a power wrench on the frame mount bolts.. otherwise they too will work loose.. A plow is more or less a complicated hammer..


----------



## blades

You've got a pretty good track record if you've been using one for 7 years, albeit with a bit of occasional welding & repairs, but any plow is going to need a bit of that. I probably wouldn't be plowing but maybe 5% of the volume you're moving, considering your average snowfall and the length of your road you're plowing. Unfortunately, I don't have a nice hard flat surface to set the plow when it's not used, so I'd have to muscle it into place without the help of the wheels. I do that now with my Meyer, and it's no picnic. :realmad:


----------



## easthavenplower

ok first of all u need at least a 7 ft or 7.6 ft blade to cover the wheel base if i had a choice be tween the two i would go with snow way at least you have down pressure


----------



## blades

I didn't realize that Meyer and Western (and probably others as well) made "personal use" setups. Looks as though if/when I replace the Meyer I currently have I'll be doing some research.


----------



## toiyabe

*Blades*

I don't have such a surface either, and thus rastle with the unit sometimes.. If your angles are just right you can drive right onto it. It mounts with two male/ female connections and a couple of clevis pins which you drop into the snow and never see again.. so you buy extras down at the hardware store.. I don't know if other plows are easier or harder to put on and take off..


----------



## dmontgomery

*I have Snoway 6'8"*

I have the Snoway ST 6'8".....I have not got to use it alot yet...but in comparing it to other brands, (Western, Meyer, etc) the mount and support frame/mount look just as strong to me.....

I run mine on a 96' Toy 4Runner.....it is the right plow for my vehicle.....but I think that in the future I will stay with Snoway even on a large truck......I like the down pressure and the way it is mounted. Also I like the raising lower system...


----------



## blades

LOL! I'm sure I'm getting quite an accumulation of "lost hardware" in my driveway by now.  

dmontgomery: if you don't mind, how much $$ was your Snoway setup?


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

depending on the dealer a 6½ snoway ld will run from $2200-$3400


----------



## dmontgomery

it was $3500 installed including tax

Derek


----------



## blades

Thanks for the price, Derek. I think there's a dealer not far from me, I may have to give them a look when I get a chance.


----------



## dmontgomery

Like I said a lot of guys don't like them or think they are not tough enough....but I think they are plenty....

Derek


----------



## Broncoboy

I noticed in the photo's above. The plow vehical looked like a Blazer or Bronco? Did you have to install a set of Timbrens to reduce sag? How heavy is the plow you use? I just bought a 95' Bronco and want to make sure I fit it up correctly.


----------



## dmontgomery

I am not sure of the weight.......check out www.snoway.com...the weights are there.....

For a full size truck I would go 7.5' or maybe 8'

Derek


----------



## 99zr2

Blades

Did you look at the homesteader yet? It was about 2800.00 for me installed with tax. It goes on and off very easy. With the spring loaded pins that hold it on so you dont have to go to the hardwear store and buy spares. Also if need be you can take the reciver mounts off and improve ground clearence. Other than that there are three plugs to plugin and you are golden. It also has downpressure like the snoway but doesn't weight as much, a difference of about 50 lbs or so. 6'8" blade like I got is 250 lbs.

Josh 99zr2


----------



## 99zr2

here is another one


----------



## 99zr2

one more


----------



## blades

Hey Josh, thanks for that info and the pics. Nice setup you have there. I bet that ZR2 does a decent job for you. I haven't looked at the Homesteader. Who makes that?


----------



## jeepplow

I just installed my new snowbear yesterday on my 94 Wrangler and did some plowing. I will only be plowing for myself and a couple family members. All gravel drives. I am very happy so far. I plowed my drive in about half the time it took with my F-350/Western setup. I was able to push the light snowbear without tearing up my rock driveway like the Pro Plow would.

The Snowbear will work fine for me. I agree that it is much too light duty for commercial use, but since this is a personal use plow, I think it works fine. Also, at $1000, it fits my budget better than the other personal plows from Fisher (Homesteader) and snow way. I also like the fact that lighter plow will wear less on the Jeep.


----------



## SnAscksdck99

> _Originally posted by 99zr2 _
> *Blades
> 
> Did you look at the homesteader yet? It was about 2800.00 for me installed with tax. It goes on and off very easy. With the spring loaded pins that hold it on so you dont have to go to the hardwear store and buy spares. Also if need be you can take the reciver mounts off and improve ground clearence. Other than that there are three plugs to plugin and you are golden. It also has downpressure like the snoway but doesn't weight as much, a difference of about 50 lbs or so. 6'8" blade like I got is 250 lbs.
> 
> Josh 99zr2 *


2800 for that??? wow i got a new western ultra 7.6 for that price


----------



## blades

Good points, Jeepplow. I also like the idea of a lighter weight plow. I don't know... I'm sure the Homesteader is a great setup, but it's still 3X the price of a snowbear. For what I'd be using it for, I'd have a hard time justifying 3k. Nor for the amount of snow we typically get anymore.
Don't know how it is elsewhere, but in S.E. Michigan when they forcast a winter "storm", you can typically take the lower number and cut it in half, and that's how much snow we'll realistically see. Not always, but most of the time.


----------



## 04superduty

blades, its about the same over here in SW michigan, if they say 3 to 6, we get about 2. For a dusting, usually a foot arrives. It must be opposite day at the weather stations.


----------



## blades

I don't know about you, but I'm ready for some REAL snow this year. So far we've only had 2 snows that were about 2" each. That last one was a real dissappointment. 6-10 turnned out to be 2".


----------



## 04superduty

That big storm we were suppose toget tonight, well, its raining. AAAAAAHHHHH. i need it to snow. need more $$. my mind starts to wander when its this slow, and that scares me.


----------



## blades94

Jeepplow-
thanks for ythe honest opinion. I am currently running a myers 7.6 that I completely rebuilt this summer. I have to turn in my F250 in march and I am looking for a new plow for some small areas. Snow-Bear is looking really good to me. I am a little upset at ford as I cannot put a plow on my new F-250 6.0 as I was told that it will Void my waranty. (Sorry I cannot spell tonight) Also at 1000.00 if needed I can replace it 3 times for the price of a new power angle blade and I can use the exercise when it needed to be turned.


----------



## Bolts Indus.

Blades94

As far as no warranty on your new Ford. I would go higher and ask about that. I think that person is wrong. Just get the right weight plow for your truck or go to a brand of truck that the manufacturer has more confidence in.


----------



## blades

Yeah, that no warranty sounds like b.s. from an uneducated salesman. I think we've all seen plenty of dealerships that display a certain number of trucks with plow setups already in place, and they're more than happy to sell them to you. I would find it very unlikely that they would strip it of the warranty because of a plow setup THEY put on it.

Blades94... is Blades your last name?

Bill


----------



## blades94

No Blades is a hockey nickname from years ago. The voiding of the warranty did come from my salesman who my family has dely with for 25 years. but to verify I did talk to Ford engineers and they told me that because of the weight of the new 6.0 PSD actually the 7.3 PSD as well the GAWR in the front is close to max. In fairness to Ford they said that it could Void the warranty so I am choosing not to Gamble with a 100,000 mile warranty on the powertrain. This issue is limited to the supercab and crewcab F-250's. THe 6.0 PSD is a great package and full of power. I am chommping at the bit to start pulling trailers this summer.


----------



## S-10 Plower

*warranty*

I would go higher up try talking to the sales manager I was going to buy a 04 ext cab they had on the lot with a 8' western and it was diesel.


----------



## andycanoes2

I used to work for a guy that had a snobear. I dont know what was more of a joke; the plow or the four banger Wrangle! Dont get me wrong I love Jeeps but there is no use for a four cylinder especially for a plow vehicle. The plow would be fine for the occasional snow on a residential drive. I think my garden tractor has a beefier plow.


The above was written not hurt anyones feelings, I am just expressing my opinion.

andy


----------



## mylawn03

I have a Sno-Way MT series 7.5', and I love it! Its great when guys with F-350's watch my truck out stack theirs! 1/2 ton baby! 

Did I mention all the parts I have to replace? On the truck?


----------



## countryboy

*99zr2/Josh*

Was the fisher mount a direct bolt for the [email protected] or did it have to be modified?


----------



## PLOWMAN45

for that price range you might as well go western or meyers


----------



## countryboy

I like the fisher better,its what I have now and what I have always had.


----------



## Blizzard15

i am with you^^^


----------



## 99zr2

countryboy

If you go to Fishers web site and look at tech support link then mounts, chevy/gmc, instalation instructions. Look for the picutre on the 5th page of the mount. the top mount had to be rotated so that wear the front of the reciver attaches got moved down to clear the plastic piece under the front bumper.

Here is a pic of what I got so you can compare to the one on the Fisher site.

Josh 99zr2


----------



## countryboy

[email protected], you have a model number for your mount?


----------



## 99zr2

country

I dont kow it off the top of my head but I could find out for you.

Josh 99zr2


----------



## robertbick

> _Originally posted by SnAscksdck99 _
> *2800 for that??? wow i got a new western ultra 7.6 for that price *


Yeah but he did not want to put that heavy a plow on his Jeep. I'd rather have a lighter plow for my truck too.


----------



## 99zr2

As far as I was aware when I bought my plow Western had not made that plow avalible. When I was looking for a plow I had last talked to a western dealler and they said they didn't make a plow for my truck. That is why I went to fisher and saw the homesteader and bought it.


Josh 99zr2


----------



## S-10 Plower

Western now makes a plow for smaller trucks/suvs its called the suburbanite which looks just like the homesteader. but dosent fit the zr2 but mounts could be made to work.

Mark


----------



## OffRoadPlow

I have had both, still do actually. Just depends on what you need, and what your expecting to get out of it..

SNOW BEAR:
(the good)
Cheap price (well if $1100 is cheap)
Light (well lighter that a full plow setup)
Easy on and easy off, no too bad to wire up either
Not alot can go wrong that can't be fixed quick.
Makes an OK back up for personal use
Floats (good for gravel)
(the bad)
Parts (unless you weld, and can work on electric motors) you have to send out for them or get offbrand stuff to fit
Manual angle adjustment (unless this has changed?)
Not tough by any means
no lights w/ basic setup (I think you buy a kit for it though)
did I mention Manual Angle adjustment
Floats (you wont get the hard stuff like a heaver or down pressure plow would)

SNOWAY
(the Good)
Down pressure
Tough
power angle
You don't have to stop at personal use when you find out how much you really like plowing.
Light package
Parts (can get from dealer, check to make sure you have one near you)
did I mention down pressure? back dragging is nice with this
(the bad)
More things to go wrong
Parts (your going to pay more to keep this one going)
Heavy (more so than the bear) not really bad, just depends on what your putting it on..

Those are just a few to compare, there is more, that is just off the top of my head... I got a sweet deal on my current one because I got it used,,, Should have never sold my other snoway, but when I went into the USMC, I did not need it.. 

For me, I got my snowbear used too for around $250 it has more than payed for it's self on a few occasions when I did not have time to service the snoway, but that was not often enough to keep it, so I traded it for my snoway I am rebuilding, from someone who could not get it to work, I just like the snoway better, and now I can get back into having accounts and doing more of the ones I would not even try with the bear..

Good luck,,, Just really depends on what you want.


----------



## newengland6

99zr2

How do you like plowing with your Homesteader


----------

